# Jimmy Vanhove FR Seminar



## Toran Scott (Mar 27, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to Wade and Lori for putting on a great seminar with Jimmy (and of course Rick and Bob). Wade and Lori are some of the most generous and "git-r-done" kind of people you will meet in the dog sport world. I'm grateful to call them friends (even if they are Buckeye fans...). The seminar location was perfect, the weather was great and the camaraderie was a blast. 
I knew I wasn't in great shape but I still didn't think that I was gonna get my tail kicked that bad with the conditioning and the formation run through the first day. For those of you that showed up Sat, you suck... 

Jimmy was really patient with everyone and not only gave us good training on technique for trial and training work he also gave good conditioning ideas as well as how to develop some of the explosiveness needed for FR decoy work. Jimmy really has an eye for the little things which in the end can make a big difference. I appreciated how he understood the different style/technique different guys will have. He is a bigger decoy (6'2" ish maybe) whereas I'm only 5'9"... in the cleats  . He explained what would be better for me to do verses some of the bigger guys regarding the esquive, how my steps should differ etc. It was really beneficial to have it the differences explained instead of only knowing one "way" to do things. For a young guy I was really impressed with not simply his knowledge but his understanding and ability to teach. 

Bob was a huge help as well, I knew Bob was a good decoy but honestly had never seen him work until watching some vids of him Friday night at Wade’s. Bob is intense in the work and obviously really passionate not only about ring but especially the decoy side of the sport. It was like getting two seminars for the price of one (and he was also able to translate when Rick was getting a dog ready… very helpful… J ). It was great having he and Jimmy working together and no ego issues of my way is this or whatever, just two really great and knowledgeable decoys working together to train and challenge us. It was a privilege to work with them both.

I’m sure there are some folks that are not big fans of Rick and I have no doubt that he could ruffle a feather or two but honestly I genuinely loved hanging out with him (and I’m a pastor… J ). Rick was generous with his time, knowledge and dogs. He was cool as heck, encouraging, honest, and for a marine he has a decent sense of humor J. He brought out three dogs for the work, Vulcain (FRIII), Ubble (FRIII), and Bob (JerkIV) and was really there for the advancement of the sport. I’m not sure that I would want my comp dog working on some of us newbies but for the sake of the growing the sport he brought Vulcain out time and again. It was a real privilege to work these dogs. Thanks Rick for helping put this together with Wade, it really was a blast and I genuinely enjoyed getting to know you better and hope our paths cross again in the not too distant future.

To all of the other decoys that came out it was great getting to know you guys better. Scott, Tim, Todd, Vinnie, Eric, Chad, Craig, Jake, and I know there were a couple others. Stephanie, thanks for the pics and I look forward to seeing some of the pics you got along with the video that Craig got as well as Wade’s buddy who also took a number of pics and vids. I wish I could have hung around for Sunday but duty calls. Thanks again to Wade and Lori for their hospitality; it was great getting to spend some time with you guys again.

Toran


----------



## Wade Morrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Anytime bro!!! it was a blast!!!\\/


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I am glad you had a good time. Jimmy is all that and a bag of chips when it comes to teaching and patience.


----------



## Bob Solimini (Aug 10, 2008)

I had a really great time up in Ohio training and I am glad I got to work with you guys! I think there is a lot of potential in all of you and I look forward to working with you guys again and seeing your skills progress! 
It was great to work with decoys that are VERY eager to learn, with a passion for becoming better decoys, and the drive to do what it takes to improve! I am really proud to be part of ARF and see the extreme speed at which it is growing with NEW people and people with great attitudes toward the SPORT! It was a lot of fun working with Jimmy he is a great trial decoy with amazing skill in the suit and has a lot to offer. I also enjoyed hanging out with Jimmy after we were training he is an all around good guy!
Wade and Lori you are amazing hosts, and I am happy to call you my new friends! I am planning on holding a decoy seminar in Boston near the end of July. I will let you guys know for sure! (by the way I lost a small bag at the field, if you find it let me know) LOL…
See you guys soon! 

Bob Solimini

www.All-AmericanK-9.com


----------

